
Coronavirus sends MD-88 'Mad Dog' jets to an early retirement from US fleets - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/02/delta-retires-md-88-and-md-90-jets-early-because-of-the-coronavirus.html
======
Kaibeezy
_The retirement also ends the era of the McDonnell Douglas name, the company
that Boeing acquired in 1997. The planes’ were based on a jet whose history
stretches back to the 1960s, the DC-9._

